# اخبار خفيفة



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*مراحيض عام 2100 خيالية وتعمل باللمس*

الحمام مكان عام بالنسبة إلى كل بيت ، الا ان معرض فرنسي للهندسة المعمارية كشف أن الحمامات عام 2100 ستكون قلب المنزل وستعمل باللمس ، فلا داعي لفتح الصنبور أو رفع غطاء المرحاض، فأجهزة الاستشعار الذكية ستقوم بذلك بالنيابة عنك. وستتضمن أحواض استحمام شبيهة بالقوقعة تستخدم الهواء أو الموجات فوق الصوتية بدلا من الماء لتنظيف الجسم. كما أنها تضم جدرانا ذكية وشاشات شبيهة بشاشات البلازما تخلق عوالم افتراضية مثل الغابات أو الرمال بلمسة واحدة.
 







*بيضة هولندية عملاقة تدخل "جينيس"
* 
أصبحت الدجاجة البريطانية التي تدعى "هريت" صاحبة رقم قياسي عالمي وذلك بعد أن وضعت بيضة عملاقة يبلغ ارتفاعها 11سنتمترا ومحيطها 23 سنتمترا، أما وزن البيضة فوصل إلى 163 جرامًا ، وكان الرقم السابق هو لدجاجة وضعت بيضة وزنها 110 جرامات فقط








*اليد أسمن والأصابع أقصر في عقل الانسان*

كشفت دراسة أمريكية أن الدماغ يخزن معلومات خاطئة عن قياسات الأصابع واليدين فيراها أقصر وأكثر سمنة مما هي في الواقع. وأجرى علماء الأعصاب دراسة على مجموعة من المشاركين ليحددوا كيفية تشكيل الدماغ لليد، فاستنتجوا أن الدماغ يشوه شكلها فتبدو الأصابع أقصر واليدان أسمن من الحقيقة. وأعرب الباحثون عن أملهم في اكتشاف كيفية نظرة الدماغ إلى كل أجزاء الجسم فيما الأعين مغمضة، وهي قدرة تعرف باسم "حاسة الموضع". وأشاروا إلى ان سبب تشويه الدماغ لشكل الجسم ناجم عن طريقة إحساس الدماغ لمختلف أجزاء الجسم.

 :download:
*تـــــــــابــــــــــعــــــــــووووووووووووووووووووا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

*اخبار جديده وجميله يا كوكي

تسلم ايديكي

ومبروك الاسم الجديد​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*هدايا الزفاف تنقذ العريس*

استفادت عروس في ألمانيا من الهدايا التي حصلت عليها في حفل زفافها واستخدمتها في إنقاذ عريسها من قضبان السجن ، حيث اكتشف رجال الأمن في مطار بريمن أثناء عودة العريس مع عروسه من رحلة شهر العسل أن عليه أمري اعتقال لأكثر من 110 أيام بتهمة السرقة والضرب والحل الوحيد لانقاذ العريس من السجن دفع غرامة فورية بقيمة 1727 ، ولم تجد العروس أمامها سوى هدايا الزفاف التي دفعت منها قيمة الغرامة وحالت دون سجن عريسها.






*حارس مرمى تشيلي يطبع اسم ابنتيه على قفاز*
 
اذا أراد منافسو منتخب تشيلي لكرة القدم تسجيل أهداف في مرمى الحارس كلاوديو برافو ينبغي عليهم تخطي ابنتيه الصغيرتين أولا ، حيث طبع برافو اسم ابنتيه مايتي وجوزيفا على أصابع قفاز حراسة المرمى. ومن المتوقع أن يرتدي برافو القفاز لأول مرة في نهائيات كأس العالم عندما يخوض منتخب تشيلي مباراته الافتتاحية ضد هندوراس يوم الأربعاء..






*تحذير .. غرامة لإلقاء العلكة في شوارع سيول
* 
قررت بلدية عاصمة كوريا الجنوبية، سيول، تطبيق قانون جديد يفرض غرامة مالية على كل من يبصق العلكة في الشوارع ، وحددت السلطات المختصة قيمة الغرامة من 30 ألف وون (26 دولاراً) إلى 50 ألف وون، على كل من يضبط متلبساً بجرم بصق العلكة في شوارع سيول ، وتدخل الخطوة في سياق مساع رسمية لتنظيف العاصمة الكورية الجنوبية، بموجب المرسوم الماضي للمدينة، يعاقب على إلقاء أعقاب السجائر والقمامة بغرامة .​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اخبار جديده وجميله يا كوكي
> 
> تسلم ايديكي
> 
> ومبروك الاسم الجديد​*



*ثانكس مايكل

الله يبارك فيك​*


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى على الاخبار الظريفة دى*
*والاهم مبروك  النيو لوك الجديد  هههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى على الاخبار الظريفة دى*
> *والاهم مبروك  النيو لوك الجديد  هههههه*



*ثانكس جرجس لوجودك 
الله يبارك فيك​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

*
شكرا جدا الرب يبارككم

معلومات جميله جدااا


​*


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*اخبار فعلا حلوة وغريبه مش بس خفيفه *

*شكرا عزيزتي على الاخبار *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي علي الاخبارالظريفه والخفيفه
للرب يفرح قلبيك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي علي الاخبار*
*دي اخبار كوكي مش اخبار عزة ههههههههههههههه*
*و ياختي ايه الفزلكة اللي فيكي دي *
*فرقت ايه اسمك ناو من قبل كده*
*قال حرف كابتال وحرف اسمول هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جدا الرب يبارككم
> 
> معلومات جميله جدااا
> ...



*ثانكس النهيسى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اخبار فعلا حلوة وغريبه مش بس خفيفه *
> 
> *شكرا عزيزتي على الاخبار *
> 
> ...



*ثانكس لوجودك besm alslib​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي علي الاخبارالظريفه والخفيفه
> للرب يفرح قلبيك



*ثانكس جوفانى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي علي الاخبار*
> *دي اخبار كوكي مش اخبار عزة ههههههههههههههه*
> *و ياختي ايه الفزلكة اللي فيكي دي *
> *فرقت ايه اسمك ناو من قبل كده*
> *قال حرف كابتال وحرف اسمول هههههههههههه*​


*
ايه التسيح الى على العام كده
وبعدين كده عاجبنى اكتر وشكله احلى:t30:​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااا على  الاخبار الخفيفة

هاتي تبقي التقيلة كمان

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2010)

*حلوة اوى يا كوكى متابعين
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

عجبنى قوى بتاع حارس المرمى
ميرسى ليكى كوكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على  الاخبار الخفيفة
> 
> هاتي تبقي التقيلة كمان
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*فى السكه هههههههههههه
ثانكس كليمووو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوة اوى يا كوكى متابعين
> *​



*ثانكس يا ميلو لمتابعتك ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> عجبنى قوى بتاع حارس المرمى
> ميرسى ليكى كوكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
وانا كمان عجبتنى فكرتها حلوووة
ثانكس سندريلالا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

بريطانيا تحقق في اختفاء سيجار تشرشل      

يبدو أن حظر التدخين طال رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الراحل وينستون تشرشل في قبره ، حيث تم تشويه صورة له كانت بمدخل متحف بريطاني وتم إخفاء السيجار الذي اشتهر بتدخينه. ويجري المسئولون في المتحف تحقيقا لمعرفة من شوّه الصورة، ويشار إلى ان تشرشل يظهر في الصورة وهو يرفع علامة النصر.







قبر أسطورة  موسيقى الريف على شكل "بيانو"
 
  تقرر أن يدفن أسطورة موسيقى الريف الأمريكي  جيمي دين في قبر على شكل بيانو يقام في أحد عقاراته بمدينة فارينا في  ولاية فيرجينيا الأمريكية. ومن المنتظر ان يوارى دين الذي توفي الأحد الماضي لأسباب طبيعية عن عمر 81  سنة الثرى يوم الاثنين المقبل، وستقام المراسم الدينية في كنيسة غروف  أفينيو قبل دفنه في مقبرة من الجرانيت اشتراها قبل سنوات عديدة بـ350 ألف  دولار. يذكر ان دين ولد في تكساس في 10 أغسطس/ آب 1928، وعلمته والدته  العزف على البيانو في العاشرة من العمر ثم تعلم العزف على الغيتار  والهارمونيكا والأكورديون.







أمريكي يسرق "حافلة" ليزور حبيبته

اعتقلت الشرطة في الولايات المتحدة رجلاً سرق حافلة بقيمة 600 ألف دولار ليزور حبيبته بعدما عطّل جهاز الإنذار. وتوجه الرجل الذي يعمل سائق شاحنات من برونكس في نيويورك إلى ماوت فيرنون ليتبع قلبه ويرى حبيبته. وتحجج السارق بعد أن اعتقلته الشرطة بعدة ذرائع منها أنه كان يخطط للقيام بجولة مدفوعة لركاب في الحافلة مقابل 600 دولار ثمّ انه كان ينوي أخذ ابنته في رحلة قبل أن يعترف أنه أراد رؤية حبيبته.وقد تمكنت الشرطة من تحديد مكان الحافلة باستخدام جهاز تحديد المواقع.

:download:
​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> أمريكي يسرق "حافلة" ليزور حبيبته
> 
> اعتقلت الشرطة في الولايات المتحدة رجلاً سرق حافلة بقيمة 600 ألف دولار ليزور حبيبته بعدما عطّل جهاز الإنذار. وتوجه الرجل الذي يعمل سائق شاحنات من برونكس في نيويورك إلى ماوت فيرنون ليتبع قلبه ويرى حبيبته. وتحجج السارق بعد أن اعتقلته الشرطة بعدة ذرائع منها أنه كان يخطط للقيام بجولة مدفوعة لركاب في الحافلة مقابل 600 دولار ثمّ انه كان ينوي أخذ ابنته في رحلة قبل أن يعترف أنه أراد رؤية حبيبته.وقد تمكنت الشرطة من تحديد مكان الحافلة باستخدام جهاز تحديد المواقع.
> 
> ...




*يا عيني على العسل ههههههه  خليها تنفعه بقى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2010)

عجبنى بتاع القوقعه والغابات هههههه بحب جو الرعب ده


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

*
راح تابع
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> ايه التسيح الى على العام كده
> وبعدين كده عاجبنى اكتر وشكله احلى:t30:​*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عاجبك ولا مش عاجبك:t33:*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

اخبارمسلية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*اخبار جميله وطريفه جدا


متاااابع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يا عيني على العسل ههههههه  خليها تنفعه بقى
> *​


*
هههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس ميلو​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> عجبنى بتاع القوقعه والغابات هههههه بحب جو الرعب ده



*يا مرعب انت
ثانكس كيوبيد​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *
> راح تابع
> *​



*ثانكس جوجو على متابعتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عاجبك ولا مش عاجبك:t33:*​



*هههههههه لا تاكدى انى مش هتكلم فى العام:gy0000::gy0000:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اخبارمسلية



*ثانكس saed_sad25​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اخبار جميله وطريفه جدا
> 
> 
> متاااابع​*



*ثانكس مايكل لمتابعتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*الانترنت وسيلة لشراء المخدرات في أوكرانيا*

قام الرئيس الأوكراني فيكتور يانوكوفيتش بشراء كمية من مخدرات الكوكايين والماريجوانا عبر شبكة الانترنت، وقال يانكوفيتش "كنت أرغب في توضيح مدى سهولة الحصول على المخدرات في أوكرانيا"، داعيا السلطات الأمنية لبذل المزيد من الجهد من أجل التصدي لهذا الشر المنتشر بين المراهقين بصفة خاصة، ويذكر أن عقوبة الاتجار في المخدرات في أوكرانيا تصل إلى السجن لمدة عشرة أعوام.







*البريطانيات يقضين 8 آلاف دقيقة سنويا في إزعاج الأزوا*ج

تقضي المرأة البريطانية حوالي 8 آلاف دقيقة سنويا في إزعاج زوجها والاختلاف معه طوال الوقت، هذا ما كشفته دراسة بريطانية أجريت على 3000شخص . وخلصت الدراسة التي نشرتها صحيفة "الديلي ميل" إلى أن المشاكل الأكثر شيوعا تنحصر في الشكاوى المستمرة من الأعمال المنزلية والمصاريف ومشاكل الأولاد.







*تتاجر بالمخدرات لإطعام قططها الجائعة*

أوقفت الشرطة الهولندية سيدة عمرها 75سنة زعمت أنها تقوم بتهريب المخدرات من أجل الحصول على المال لإطعام قططها الجائعة. وذكرت الإذاعة الهولندية أن الشرطة في مدينة ماستريخت أوقفت المرأة، التي لم يذكر اسمها، بسبب رميها شيئاً ما من نافذة السيارة التي كانت تقودها ولعدم استخدامها حزام الأمان. وتبين أن المرأة عندما شاهدت الشرطة تقترب منها رمت رزمة صغيرة من شباك سيارتها تحتوي على مادة الماريجوانا. وخلال التحقيق معها اعترفت المرأة بتهريب المخدرات، وزعمت أنها تفعل ذلك من أجل الحصول على المال لإطعام قططها. وأطلقت الشرطة سراح المرأة ولكن بعد توجيه تحذير إليها من  تكرار مثل هذا العمل.

:download:
:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*حذاء سندريلا بالذهب والماس بـ 155 ألف دولار*

إذا كنتي من عشاق الموضة والمنتجات الأنيقة وغالية الثمن ، فإليك آخر الأخبار ، فقد صنع صائغ مجوهرات زوج أحذية نسائي من الذهب والألماس بسعر بلغ 155 ألف دولار أمريكي . وصمم الحذاء ليشبه ذلك الذي كانت ترتديه "سندريلا" ليكون بكعب عالٍ ورفيع، واستخدم في صنعه الذهب ورصع بأكثر من 2200 ألماسة .





 
*ساندوتش البصل يمنح أمريكي عملا 95 عاما دون توقف*

قرر الأمريكي تشستر ريد بعد أن بلغ الخامسة والتسعين من العمر التقاعد من عمله في مصلحة البريد التي أمضى فيها حوالي 37 سنة ، وكان ريد الذي لم يأخذ يوم عطلة مرضية خلال فترة عمله مسؤولاً عن تشغيل رافعة في مركز لتوزيع الرسائل والطرود البريدية في مركز المصلحة في سان برناردينو بولاية كاليفورنيا ، وقال"هذه أفضل مهنة عملت فيها"، وقال إن سبب طول عمره يرجع إلى تناوله سندويتشاً من البصل.








*يلغي سفره بسبب عشقه للخنزير الصغير*

فوجئ راكب نمساوي الجنسية كان متجها إلي المانيا برفض موظفي شركة الطيران أثناء إنهاء إجراءات سفره بالسماح له بالسفر بصحبه خنزيره الصغير لعدم استكمال وجود أوراق خاصة به تؤكد سلامته وخلوه من أى أمراض أو عودى ، وحاول الراكب مع الشركة عدة مرات وفى النهاية طلب إلغاء سفره لحين إستكمال أوراق سفر الخنزير الصغير نظرا لارتباطه الشديد به.

:download:
:download:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الاخبار التحفة دى

شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يوليو 2010)

لا اخبار جميلة بصراحة يا كوكي

ينقل للقسم الثقافي علشان يبقي نبؤة علمية ههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> لا اخبار جميلة بصراحة يا كوكي
> 
> ينقل للقسم الثقافي علشان يبقي نبؤة علمية ههههه



*اوكشش يا كوبتك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الاخبار التحفة دى
> 
> شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الجميل​



*ثانكس تاسونى لوجودك الجميل​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (4 يوليو 2010)

مرسى يا كوكى على الاخبار الجامدة دى 

بس بصراحة  جميلة منك يا سكرة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

*عجبني قوي خبر بتاع عامل البريد الامريكي

علي كده كلنا ناكل سندوتشات بصل

شكرا ليكي كوكي اخبار كلها حلوه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى يا كوكى على الاخبار الجامدة دى
> 
> بس بصراحة  جميلة منك يا سكرة ​



*ثانكس ياقمر على التشجيع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني قوي خبر بتاع عامل البريد الامريكي
> 
> علي كده كلنا ناكل سندوتشات بصل
> 
> شكرا ليكي كوكي اخبار كلها حلوه​*



*ثانكس مايكل لوجودك الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*شرطة كمبوديا تلقن الطلبة الغشاشين درسا قاسيا*

 تلقى طلبة كمبوديا درسا قاسيا عندما اكتشفوا أن نسخ امتحانات الصف الدراسي التاسع التي اشتروها بشكل غير مشروع من الباعة بالشوارع قبل موعد الامتحانات زائفة. وكانت الشرطة في كمبوديا قد دبرت خديعة للايقاع بالطلب الغشاشين عن طريق تسريب امتحانات زائفة للباعة الذين يقومون بتوزيع الامتحانات على الطلبة ، فيما شكا الطلبة من أن بطاقات الغش المصغرة "البرشام" كانت محدودة الجدوى حيث أن 10 في المئة فقط منها كان مفيدا. 






 

 *لسويديات يحرقن آلاف الدولارت على الملأ* 
 احتجاجًا على عدم تكافؤ الرواتب بين النساء والرجال قام حزب سويدي مدافع عن حقوق المرأة بحرق 100 ألف كرونا سويدية "13 ألف دولار" على الملأ. وكانت وكالة إعلان سويدية قد تبرعت بالمبلغ المالي المحروق في رمزية للأموال التي تخسرها السويديات كل دقيقة مقارنة مع رواتب أقرانهن من الرجال. وكانت الوكالة الوطنية للإحصاءات قد أوردت عام 2008 أن السويديات اللاتي يعملن وقتا كاملا يتقاضين في المتوسط أقل من الرجال بـ 19 في المئة. 





 

 *ملكة انجلترا تتناول عشاءها في الظلام* 

 أفسد انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بمدينة تورنتو الكندية على ملكة انجلترا إليزابيث الثانية عشاءها الأخير قبل أن تختتم زيارتها لكندا ، حيث خيم الظلام في فندق "فيرمونت رويال يورك هوتيل"، لكن المولدات الكهربية أنقذت الموقف في غضون دقائق معدودة ، وقالت المتحدثة باسم الفندق: "إن مأدبة العشاء التي كانت معدة لـ380 ضيفاً جرت كما كان مخططا لها" ، وأضافت أن الملكة كانت تشعر بارتياح.

:download:
:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*طائر يمثل أمام القضاء النمساوي ليثبت أنه "يطير"*

تنظر محكمة في النمسا قضية غريبة من نوعها ، حيث يتعين على طائر الكاكادو وهو يشبه الببغاء ان يثبت انه "قادر على الطير". وكان رجل دنماركي قد اتهم صاحب طائر الكاكادو بأنه باع له طائرا مريضاً عام 2007. وكان الرجل قد دفع 12 ألف يورو مقابل شراء الطائر من صاحبه الأصلي الذي أكد له أن الطائر في حالة صحية جيدة ولديه القدرة على التكاثر. ويتعين الآن على الطائر إثبات قدراته على الطيران أمام القاضي وأمام طبيب بيطري مختص.







*بريطانيا تنتج "مربى" من شعر الأميرة ديانا*
 
وصل الهوس بالأميرة البريطانية الراحلة ديانا إلى طرح عبوات زجاجية من المربى اطلق عليها اسم " ذا لايدي دي جام" ، وتزعم شركة تموين إنها مصنوعة من خليط من بقايا شعيرات تعود للأميرة الراحلة ومن الحليب والسكر. ويصل سعر العبوة، التي تعد عملاً فنياً ومنتجاً غذائيا في الوقت نفسه حوالي 7.5 دولار ومن إنتاج شركة "سام بومباس". وقال مسئولون في الشركة إن طريقة صنع المربى تمت عن طريق دمج أجزاء صغيرة جداً من شعر الأميرة الراحلة بمشروب ثم خلطه بالحليب والسكر وكانت النتيجة الحصول على "مربى" طعمها كطعم الحليب السميك.





*
"صحوة ضمير".. يصلح دراجة ويعيدها لصاحبها* 

ربما تقود "صحوة ضمير" لص إلى إعادة ما سرقه إذا تاب ، ولكن لصاً في ألمانيا لم يكتف بذلك فحسب بل إنه أصلح الدراجة الهوائية التي سرقها من المبنى السكني الذي كان مسؤولاً عن أعمال النظافة فيه . وقام بإعادتها إلى موقف الدراجات أمام المبنى السكني حيث وجدها صاحبها .

:download:
:download:
 ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *طائر يمثل أمام القضاء النمساوي ليثبت أنه "يطير"*
> 
> تنظر محكمة في النمسا قضية غريبة من نوعها ، حيث يتعين على طائر الكاكادو وهو يشبه الببغاء ان يثبت انه "قادر على الطير". وكان رجل دنماركي قد اتهم صاحب طائر الكاكادو بأنه باع له طائرا مريضاً عام 2007. وكان الرجل قد دفع 12 ألف يورو مقابل شراء الطائر من صاحبه الأصلي الذي أكد له أن الطائر في حالة صحية جيدة ولديه القدرة على التكاثر. ويتعين الآن على الطائر إثبات قدراته على الطيران أمام القاضي وأمام طبيب بيطري مختص.
> ​




*
ناس رايقه وفاضيه


شكرا ليكي كوكي​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يوليو 2010)

*اخبار حلوة اوى وظريفة
ميرسى لك كتير يا كوكى
سلام يسوع معاكى
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ناس رايقه وفاضيه
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي كوكي​*



*هههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس مايكل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اخبار حلوة اوى وظريفة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا كوكى
> سلام يسوع معاكى
> *​



*وجودك احلى 
ثانكس ديدي​*


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

*ثااانكس كوكى اخبار طريفه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات اللذيذة دى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثااانكس كوكى اخبار طريفه
> *​



*ثانكس ميلو  نورت ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات اللذيذة دى*​



*ثانكس منمونه نورتى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

*الزواحف أول من استعمر الأرض*

اكدت دراسة بريطانية ان الزواحف كانت اول الحيوانات التي استعمرت الارض منذ 318 مليون عام. وعثر الباحثون في كندا على العديد من بصمات لاقدام حيوانات فقارية برية رباعية الاطراف يعتقد انها عاشت في الارض في العهد الذي كانت فيه الأرض لا تزال تتكون من قارة هائلة الحجم وهو ما يؤكد نظرية العلماء بان الزواحف اول من استعمر الارض بشكل كامل.






 *حفل زفاف لعروسة فارقت الحياة*

أقام عريس حفل زفاف غريب بعدما علم بوفاة عروسه قبل أسبوع من موعد الزفاف إثر طعنات من لصوص اقتحموا منزلها. ورغم هذا لم يتراجع العريس الصيني عن قرار اقامة حفل زفافه وزوجته المقتولة، وأقيم حفل الزفاف في قاعة لاعداد الجنائز، حيث حضر الحفل أفراد من عائلتي الزوجين، وتم تزيين العروس بفستان أبيض ووضعت في تابوت من الكريستال. وكان الزفاف مؤثرا الى درجة أبكت الحضور الذين لم يعرفوا ان كانوا فى زفاف الى القبر أم زفاف الى الحياة.






*طقم أسنان تشرشل بـ 24 ألف دولار*

في مزاد علني تم بيع طقم اسنان جزئي مثبت في اطار من الذهب استخدمه ونستون تشرشل الذي كان رئيسا لوزراء بريطانيا خلال فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية في مزاد مقابل 15200 جنيه استرليني وهي ما يعادل 24 الف دولار وهو مبلغ يزيد عن ثلاثة أمثال قيمته المقدرة، وباع الاسنان الصناعية ابن الخبير الفني الذي كلف بصنعها والذي قال ان هذه الاسنان صممت بطريقة خاصة لاخفاء لثغة تشرشل، وكان من المتوقع ان تباع مقابل خمسة الاف جنيه استرليني كحد اقصى في مزاد اقامته قاعة كيز للمزادات.

:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*حمامات سباحة متنقلة في نيويورك
* 
توصلت إدارة مدينة نيويورك الى خطة لمواجهة ندرة حمامات السباحة ، وذلك عن طريق توفير حمامات سباحة متنقلة تتيح للسكان تبريد أجسامهم ، وهي عبارة عن حاويات متنقلة مزودة بمظلات للحماية من الشمس ودورات مياه وغرف تغيير للملابس ، وسوف يتم افتتاحها خلال أيام السبت.





*
مراهقة هولندية تبحر حول العالم بزورق شراعي* 

اصرت فتاة هولندية مراهقة عمرها لايتعدى 14 عاما على تحقق حلمها في الابحار بمفردها حول العالم في زورق شراعي بهدف تسجيل رقم قياسي لنفسها لتكون اصغر شابة تقوم برحلة عبر العالم على متن هذا النوع من الزوارق شراعي. ويرافق الفتاة فريق من المصورين، بعد ان وقعت معها احدى شركات الانتاج عقدا لتصوير الرحلة، واعداد فيلم وكتاب حولها، ويتفق الجميع على انه يتوجب عليها ان تتحاشى قدر الامكان الابحار في اجزاء واسعة من المحيط الهندي وخليج عدن قبالة سواحل اليمن، والسبب هو خطر القراصنة الصوماليين ونشاطاتهم في هذه المنطقة.





*
حملة على الإنترنت من أجل سفر قطتين*
 
نظم أصدقاء سيدة أمريكية حملة على الانترنت لاعادة قطتيها إليها بعدما اضطرت لمغادرة السعودية بدونهما. وتمكّن أصدقاء السيدة من جمع مبلغ 1720 دولارا تبرع بها 40 شخصاً من ولايات مختلفة، وهو المبلغ الذي سيغطي كامل تكاليف رحلة القطتين من الرياض إلى ولاية كارولينا الشمالية ليعودا إلى أحضان صاحبتهما.






*"كرش" اللص قاده إلى السجن
* 
تسبب كرش أحد اللصوص بالمانيا في وصول الشرطة إليه والقبض عليه حيث كان من أبرز العلامات التي لاحظها موظفو البنوك التي سرقها. وأعلنت الشرطة أن اللص كان يرتدي دائما خوذة دراجة بخارية خلال تنفيذ عملياته وكان يضع النقود التي يسرقها في كيس بلاستيك بحوزته، ثم يلوذ بالفرار كل مرة. وكان كرشه الكبير وخوذته من المعلومات المهمة التي ساعدت الشرطة في البحث عنه.
:download:​


----------



## فادى محب (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررا كتييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*عجبني جدااا
حفل زفاف لعروسة فارقت الحياة
شكرا ليكي كوكي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

فادى محب قال:


> شكرررررررا كتييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررر



*ثانكس فادى لوجودك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني جدااا
> حفل زفاف لعروسة فارقت الحياة
> شكرا ليكي كوكي​*



*ثانكس مايكل ​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

التفكير أفضل مسكن للتخلص من ألم الظهر

كشفت منظمة "حملة الظهر السليم" أن التفكير الإيجابي يمكن أن يخفف من آلام الظهر ، ومن بين صور هذا التفكير المرء لنفسه "سأحافظ على نشاطي البدني" أو "لست مضطرا إلى العناية بظهري طويلا" و"أمتلك قدرات كبيرة على الاستشفاء الذاتي". وهناك صور أخرى من التفكير يمكنها تخفيف الألم، كأن يقول المرء لنفسه "لن أتخلى عن موقفي الإيجابي تجاه الحياة" و"سأحافظ على اتصالاتي الاجتماعية".




​ينام أمام عجلات القطار لسوء التهوية

لجأ مصري إلى مغامرة خطيرة عندما نام امام عجلات قطار لمنعه من التحرك احتجاجا على تعطل نظام تبريد الهواء فيه ، حيث كان المواطن اشرف مختار مسافرا مع اسرته في القطار الى الصعيد، ولجأ إلى تلك الحيلة عند توقف القطار في محطة سوهاج بعد ان تجاهل رئيس القطار طلبه وباقي الركاب باصلاح نظام التكييف المتعطل منذ مغادرة القطار محطة القاهرة .




موظفو بريطانيا يتقاضون راتبا أعلى من كاميرون

كشفت تحقيق جديد أجراه برنامج وثائقي تلفزيوني أن هناك أكثر من 9000 موظف حكومي في بريطانيا يتقاضون رواتب تفوق الراتب السنوي لرئيس الوزراء ديفيد لكاميرون والبالغ 142 ألف جنيه استرليني، من بينهم 1000 موظف يتقاضون رواتب تتجاوز 200 ألف جنيه استرليني في العام. ووجد التحقيق الذي أجراه البرنامج التلفزيوني الوثائقي "بانوراما" ومكتب الصحافة الاستقصائية، أن قطاع الخدمات الصحية استأثر بأكبر عدد من الموظفين الحكوميين الذين يتقاضون رواتب عالية تتجاوز 100 ألف جنيه استرليني في العام.​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الجو العائلي في تناول الطعام سر رشاقة الفرنسيين

رغم ما يعتقد الكثيرون بان الأكل في مجموعة يفتح الشهية ويزيد الاقبال على الطعام ، الا ان دراسة اكدت أن تناول الفرنسيين الطعام مع أشخاص آخرين هو أحد أسرار رشاقتهم، رغم ما يعرف عنهم من عشقهم للطعام . واشارت الدراسة الى ان تناول وجبات الطعام في جو عائلي يقلل بشكل منتظم من خطورة الإصابة بالبدانة لدى الفرنسيين. أما الأمريكيون فيتناولون 20 من سعراتهم الحرارية خارج الوجبات الأساسية كوجبات ثانوية وأغذية من أجل التسلية. 





 

أكبر حديقة "أقزام خرافيين" في العالم بالنرويج

تحتضن النرويج اكبر حديقة رئيسية في العالم مخصصة للأقزام الخرافيين وهي مخلوقات اسطورية كانت تعيش في الكهوف والتلال . وتقع الحديقة التي تبلغ مساحتها ألفي متر مربع في بيتوستولين عند سفح جبال جوتونهايمن المهيبة والتي يقال انها موطن هذه المخلوقات. وتتضمن العروض صالة الجبل الكبير التي تظهر في اسطورة نورس. وتفتح الحديقة ابوابها للزائرين يومي السبت والأحد طوال العام. 




 

البندا العملاق عاد الى الحياة عقب 54 ساعة في الغيبوبة

استعاد بندا عملاق وعيه بعد ان كان قد اصيب بجروح خطيرة ودخل في غيبوبة استمرت 54 ساعة في حديقة حيوان بمقاطعة سيتشوان جنوب غربي الصين. وكان البندا باي باي، البالغ من العمر عامين دخل في غيبوبة بعد ان سقط عن شجرة طولها اكثر من اربعة امتار وتعرض البندا لانخفاض في معدل ضربات القلب إلا ان ضربات قلب البندا وحرارته عادت الى الوضع الطبيعي عقب تدليكه طوال اليوم وقال الخبراء ان باي باي سجل رقم قياسي لأطول غيبوبة استغرق فيها بندا.







​

لصوص ألمانيا يفضلون "تويوتا" على "مرسيدس بنز"

رغم أناقة سيارات "بي أم دبليو" و"مرسيدس بنز" الألمانية ، الا ان سيارات "تويوتا" اليابانية تصدرت قائمة السيارات المسروقة لأول مرة في ألمانيا التي شهدت ارتفاعا في نسبة نسبة السيارات المسروقة عام 2009، بعد 16 سنة من الانخفاض المستمر فيها، حسب تقرير لاتحاد شركات التأمين الألماني. وكان طراز ليكزس "آر إكس 400" بالمحرك المهجّن أكثر مركبة تعرضت للسرقة عام 2009، متقدما على طرازي "بي أم دبليو" "إكس 6" و"إكس 5".​





أنف نفرتيتي "معوج" وتوجد تجاعيد حول عينيها

فجرت مؤرخة بريطانية مفاجأة كبيرة عندما قالت أن الملكة الفرعونية المصرية نفرتيتي والتي كانت تعرف باسم "المرأة الجميلة" كان لها أنف معوج قليلا، وأن هناك تجاعيد حول عينيها. وتوصلت المؤرخة البريطانية بيتاني هيوز الى هذه النتيجة بعد اجراء مسح قطعي على التمثال النصفي الذي يعد إحدى روائع كنوز مصر القديمة للملكة التي توفيت عام 1330 قبل الميلاد، وكان عمرها يتراوح بين 29 إلى 38 عاما.​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*اليابان تدخل جينيس بأضخم مسابقة شد حبل في العالم*

شهدت اليابان حشد كبير يصل الى 15 الف متسابق يتنافسون سنويا في اكبر مسابقة شد حبل في العالم، في مقاطعة أوكيناوا اليابانية. ودخل الحدث موسوعة "جينيس" للأرقام القياسية حيث بلغ طول الحبل المستخدم في المنافسة 200 متر، وعرضه 1.56 متر ويزن 43 طنا.






*عازف بدون ذراعين يفوز بجائزة "مواهب الصين"*

فاز عازف بيانو صيني دون ذراعين ويعزف بأصابع قدميه بالسلسلة الأولى من النسخة الصينية من برنامج المواهب التلفزيوني ذات الشعبية العالمية "مواهب الصين". وكان ليو وي قد فقد ذراعيه عندما تعرض للصعق بالكهرباء اثناء اللعب في سن العاشرة من عمره، وعلم ليو نفسه العزف في سن 18 عاما وابهر الجماهير بأدائه المقطوعة الموسيقية "أنت جميلة" بينما كان يغني ويستخدم اصابع قدميه في العزف.






*أكبر علم لبناني يدخل موسوعة "جينيس"*

دخل علم لبناني موسوعة الأرقام القياسية "جينيس" بوصفه أكبر علم في العالم ، وفي احتفال تم في قاعدة رياق الجوية العسكرية الواقعة في وادي البقاع، شرق لبنان، تم عرض العلم اللبناني الاكبر في العالم ، وبلغ طول العلم 222 مترا وعرضه 210 امتار، ووزنه 6 أطنان،وعرضه 250 عنصرا من الجيش اللبناني، وقد تم صنع العلم في الكويت .​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرجل "عض" الكلب في امريكا*

شن مواطن امريكي هجوما شرسا على كلب تابع لدورية الشرطة واوسعه ضربا وعضا. وكان رودريك لويس (23 عاما) قد تعرض لحالة عصبية وقام بمهاجمة ضابط الشرطة سكوت بلوم فما كان من الكلب لدى مشاهدة هذه الواقعة الا أن سارع بالنزول من سيارة الدورية وعض الرجل إلا ان الرجل لم يترك اعتداء الكلب عليه يمر مرور الكرام، بل سارع بالاعتداء على الكلب وأوسعه عضا وضربا بالارجل، ولم يترك الكلب الا بعد ان جذبه الضابط بقوة بعيدا عنه.






*يلقي بزوجته من الطابق الثاني بسبب الطماطم "المجنونة"*

تسبب ارتفاع اسعار الطاطم في القاء مصري زوجته من الطابق الثاني لمطالبتها بزيادة مصروف المنزل بسبب ارتفاع سعر كيلو الطماطم ليصل الى 10 جنيهات. وكانت مشاجرة قد نشبت بين الزوجة (ن أ م) وزوجها الموظف (ع س ع)، بسبب طلبها بزيادة مصروف المنزل، وإلحاحها في طلبها رغم اعتذار الزوج لعدم قدرته فقام بالإمساك بها وألقاها من شرفة المنزل بالطابق الثاني ما أدي إلى إصابتها بإصابات بالغة وتم نقلها في حالة سيئة إلى مستشفي بولاق العام لتلقي العلاج، حيث تعرضت لكسور وكدمات.






*معرض دبي يغري زواره بجلسات استجمام بـ"غبار الألماس"*

ابتكر معرض للمجوهرات في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة وسيلة جديدة لجذب الجمهور تتمثل في عقد جلسات استجمام علاجية لهم باستخدام "غبار الألماس"، يقدمها ناد صحي "سابا" ما يضفي على الجلد ألوان جذابة. وقالت اللجنة المنظمة لمعرض "أسبوع دبي الدولي للمجوهرات" أن العلاج بغبار الألماس صيحة جديدة يقبل عليها نجوم السينما العالمية , خصوصا نجوم هوليود والمعرض يوفرها لأول مرة في دبي والمنطقة.​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

عجبني اوووي خبر الطماطم المجنونه اللي رمي مراته بسببها 
موضوع  جميل يا كوكي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> عجبني اوووي خبر الطماطم المجنونه اللي رمي مراته بسببها
> موضوع  جميل يا كوكي



وانا كمان عجبنى
ثانكس يا عسل لوجودك​


----------

